

Funding government without taxes in 4 ways - borisreitman
http://ask.fm/objectivist_liberland/answer/127181944997

======
Nokinside
>The government has a unique role in a country because it has a monopoly on
three institutions (courts, police, military) that are outside of free market.
A citizen can not escape them, short of leaving the country. That is why

Limiting business into the gameplay and excluding it from the rule-making is
not realistic.

It's clear that if everyone is business savvy and knows how the play the game
rationally, top 50% must pay fee for the bottom 50% that is negotiated like
business (negotiation power and utility maximization) and the fee is
significantly larger than production cost.

Whereas libertarians see the current economy as unfair. Economists can see
that politics seems to constantly adjust the gains just as you expect if
everyone is at least semi-rational actor.

Progressive taxation is explained by marginal utility theory and smaller
number of wealthy individuals. As long as wealthy need the help from the poor
to have system that protects their property they must accept contract that is
more than what just enforcing the rules.

